# 4 week anavar course



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

would it be worth it? quick blast 100mg a day? id say im about 13% bf now go away in 4 weeks..

would anything happen in this time? diet will be keto and might even do carb up every 10 day instead of 7


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer if anyone has run something similar wouldnt mind,

loose bf and harden up would be best i could hope for, would this be achivable in 4 weeks ?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Go away on holiday?

I always remember this...

Going on holidays either with lads or with your girl. Either way there will be some backdoors being smashed in. And taking gear right up to holiday time means no back doors being smashed in. Just say hello to Mr flop flop from me when he doesn't wanna play.


----------



## Young_Monster (Feb 13, 2010)

4 weeks could be beneficial but IMO not worth it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

scouse_jay said:


> would it be worth it?


No. But no harm in trying it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Young_Monster said:


> 4 weeks could be beneficial but IMO not worth it


try and find out


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i wouldnt bother, by the time the 4 weeks are up it will just be kicking in, so you need to kill the gym and diet to see good gains, which is not what your gona be doing on holliday, so id keep ya money kid and spend it on your hols, all the way


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Or get some test prop and do a cheeky 4 weeker (much cheaper and it will kick in much quicker)


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

my mates done 100mg per day on var, only just started feeling the benefits after 4 weeks, hes doing a 8 week course..

i wouldnt bother with 4 weeks, up to you tho


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Or get some test prop and do a cheeky 4 weeker (much cheaper and it will kick in much quicker)


whats the point, hes only gona drink every day and binge out for his full holiday, id rather save my money for the hols with out question


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

got all my money for the hols saved, got my anavar already, the test prop is a good suggestion but would take about 3 days to get it, so then would be 3 and a half weeks no point..

got test e, but suppose thats not worth anything?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

how many threads are you going to make about doing a short and probably pointless cycle before you go on holiday :lol:


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I don't know, but for me it took 4 weeks before I started having fun with the strength gains on var, but I was only 60mg ed. Its a good question though. I'm wondering the same about Tbol at 60mg ed...i.e. is 4 weeks worth it, as this is what I have left (assuming back pumps don't hit me hard again, which is why I dropped it the first go and have about 4 weeks of tabs left...)


what kind of strength gains did u gain?


----------

